# Slap cheek ( parvo virus ) complications



## Taylah

Hi ladies just wanted to know if anyone here has experienced any complications from having slap cheek disease ? I'm 14 weeks ! :cry:


----------



## 1948LC

Hi
Didn't want to read and run. From what I know about slapped cheek I'm sure you will be fine, it's very rare for it to harm you. I had a blood test in pregnancy due to some other complications and that read that I had had it more than 8 weeks before my blood test. Ironically both my eldest daughters have just had it recently - It was going round their school, I think there were only about 4 children in my daughters class that didn't catch it - they man have done now though as it's the summer holidays so haven't seen them. It's a fairy common thing for children to get and I'm sure it's common in pregnant ladies.

Stay off google - they only list worst case scenario! x


----------



## amjon

I possibly lost my daughter at 27 weeks because of it. There has been no definite cause of death and the MFM said she wouldn't completely rule it out as I was exposed about 3 weeks earlier. I didn't have the blood test, so don't know if I had a new infection or was already immune (or even if I am now). I have worked with children my whole life, so it's likely I was already exposed though.


----------



## Taylah

I'm off to see the fetal medicine specialist tomorrow for a scan & consult, very nervous to see if my lo is ok


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun. Slapped cheek is rife at the moment and affecting schools everywhere. As I understand it, it is only potentially a problem if you're exposed to it in the first 12wks of pregnancy, and the baby can develop anaemia as a result. This is absolute worse case scenario and doesn't happen to every baby exposed to the infection tho. Even if your baby were to have developed anaemia, he/she can be treated for that in utero. 

I'm guessing you know you've just had it if you're visiting a specialist today? Good luck with the appt honey xxx


----------



## Taylah

Back from specialist baby is looking happy & healthy so for now I am very happy, I still have to go back for weekly scans but I am very relieved for the moment xxx


----------



## Taylah

Week 16 scan tomorrow - wish me luck


----------



## Beaglemama

I certainly hope you get good news. I just lost my baby girl last week (exactly 7 days ago tonight) and it's a pain I wish no mother would have to go through. In your case, you seem very fortunate and things look very positive. Make sure when your LO is born you give him/her tons of love, hugs and kisses. :)

Take care and I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Taylah

Thank you so much beaglemama, I have read your story & I'm so very sorry for your loss, I have a friend who also lost her baby last week at 38 weeks, they don't know why have to wait for autopsy results which can take up to 8 months, it's so heartbreaking , you seem like such a strong & lovely person to still be offering your support to others going through difficult times, well as for me I'm feeling really lucky at the moment ( even though I feel really unlucky to have caught this virus in the first place) I had my ultrasound ( weekly scan) yesterday & so far so good , baby is growing well & looking healthy so far, I have about another 10 weeks or so until we get the all clear but very happy for now, can't help but worry but holding on to hope that bub will not catch the virus xxx


----------



## Taylah

Another update for anyone in the future going through this- had another scan & bub is looking great & showing no signs of being infected so far , back again on Thursday for another scan, I will keep updating as when this happened to me all the posts about it just ended sadly or without saying what ended up happening xxx


----------



## LindyB

That's good news Taylah. When will they be able to give you the all clear?


----------



## Beaglemama

That's great news Taylah! :thumbup: And thank you for your kind words. I just remember how terrible I felt when they first found that something was wrong with Madison... I felt out of my mind with worry! Of course I know your LO will be just fine (I'm SO glad the scans are coming back with good news!) but still, I just hate to see other moms having to go through all the worry. Just take good care of yourself, and celebrate the good news! And I'm so, so sorry for your friend... please give her my condolences. 

Take care and keep us posted!


----------



## Taylah

Hi lindyb- another 6 long weeks until I can get the all clear, feels like such a long wait but every week I get good news feels like I can breathe a big sigh of relief ! 
Beaglemama - I'm hoping everything will turn out just fine formy little one but yes you are right the worry is dreadful I keep having bad dreams especially since my friend lost her baby & after the heartache you & other ladies on here have gone through, it's just so unimaginable & so hard to move on from , no one would ever want anyone else to go through the hurt & pain of losing a baby, the worry it might happen is bad enough , thanks for the support it is very much appreciated!
I had another scan today & lo is looking good , she is growing well & on target, the specialist cancelled my routine anomaly scan on Monday as he would like to do it himself on Thursday so staying positive & keeping my fingers crossed everything keeps going fine xxx


----------



## Beaglemama

That's great news! :hugs: Pretty soon you'll be able to stop worrying, and start enjoying your pregnancy... I'm so happy for you and your LO! I know you're going to have a happy ending, hun. Take care! xx


----------



## bumpnotyet

Just wanted to say I'm so sorry you've been so worried, it's truly awful and I can so completely understand :hugs:

So sadly we lost our little boy at 12 and 1/2 weeks from this horrible virus, I'm a teacher too and wasn't immune, and ended up being so unlucky xx It really is so rare for it to happen though hun and I'm so sure everything will be perfect for you, our doctor in London said we were one of the only cases he'd seen so I'm sure you will be perfect xx
Lots of prayers and love to you xxxx


----------



## Taylah

Oh bumpnotyet I'm so very sorry for your loss, I'm still so terrified this is going to happen to me, how long after you caught parvo did you lose your little angel? It's been almost 5 weeks since I caught the virus but doctors say it can take 10 weeks to effect the baby , everyone keeps telling me that we will be fine & it is rare to lose the baby but just like you there are so many ladies who have lost their angels to this virus, I still can't believe that there is not more info or warning about this, I used to work in child care & I had never even heard of it until it was going around my daughters school & even then it was one line in the school newsletter just saying it was going around the school, I wish there was a way to make women more aware, again I'm so very sorry for your loss xxxx


----------



## bumpnotyet

Thank you so so much Taylah that really means so much xx how are you? How is your lovely bump? Im praying so much that everything stays so positive for you hun, I'm so sure it will do! My poor little angel passed away about 3 weeks after I had become infected so I'm so glad you're so much further along that definitely sounds so positive xx I really am so sorry you are going through this and so completely understand xx wish I could help on any way, if you have any questions please just pm me or of theres anything i could do or advice i could give xx lots of love to you and bump xx


----------



## Taylah

Thank you so much for your kind words bumpnotyet, again im so sorry for your loss I hope your heart is some how beginning to heal in some way, are you going to try for another bub soon??? I have heard many women refer to their baby as a rainbow baby after a loss, I think that sounds beautiful  
I'm off to specialist again tomorrow for my anamoly scan so I'm keeping my fingers crossed everything is still looking good , will keep u all posted & thank you so much once again for all the kind support xxxx


----------



## Taylah

Just back from anamoly scan & my baby GIRL is looking very healthy & super active, I'm so very relieved, the specialist said he thinks the baby would have been sick or at least shown some kind of sign if she was going to get sick by now, so very good news for us & our little girl, I have to go back for another scan in 2 weeks just to make sure she is well xxxxxxx


----------



## 1948LC

Taylah said:


> Just back from anamoly scan & my baby GIRL is looking very healthy & super active, I'm so very relieved, the specialist said he thinks the baby would have been sick or at least shown some kind of sign if she was going to get sick by now, so very good news for us & our little girl, I have to go back for another scan in 2 weeks just to make sure she is well xxxxxxx

That's brilliant news so happy for you!! xx


----------



## Beaglemama

That's great news Taylah! Congratulations on your girl :flower: just enjoy your pregnancy from now on... everything's going to be great. 

Take Care!!


----------



## Taylah

Thanks so much ladies , I really feel so lucky to have such a tough little fighter she really is my little miracle !
Beaglemama & bumpnotyet I really hope to see you guys back with your rainbow bumps as soon as you are ready xxxxx


----------



## bumpnotyet

That's such wonderful news Taylah :) I'm so so happy for you! Your beautiful little girl is so strong and will be absolutely perfect, I'm so glad everything is amazing and you only have one last scan to go! You can really relax now and enjoy preparing for your little one, soo exciting xxxx thanks a million, we are beginning to heal and tried a little this month for a gorgeous rainbow baby (I love that idea! Thanks so much!) but think our hearts will be more ready by next month... Part of me is desperate to be preggy again to have a chance to be a mummy and the other part of me can't let go of little Bumpy yet, though I know he will always be with us :) thanks again and hope you and your little one stay so perfect, big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Taylah

Thanks so much bumpnotyet how did your first day back at school go? I hope it wasn't too hard for you? Xxx


----------



## Taylah

Yay made it to 20 weeks & bub is still looking healthy & showing no signs of being affected by parvo virus


----------



## Beaglemama

Good!! Just enjoy your pregnancy now :hugs: Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Taylah

I have just been forget another scan & pretty much been given the all clear from parvo virus but just my luck now I have placenta Previa ( low lying placenta ) so I have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan ! I guess I'm just not meant to have a smooth sailing pregnancy aaahhh !


----------



## Beaglemama

Oh no! Boy, if it isn't one thing it's another.... well I don't know much about that, but I've seen a lot of threads on here with other moms having the same issue. I hope it all works out well for you! I know one thing for sure, you'll be having a big glass of wine once you're pregnancy is over! :winkwink: Talk about stress...

Take care and try to worry too much :hugs: I'll be thinking about you. Please keep me informed!


----------



## Taylah

thanks beaglemama, tell me about it stress stress stress i have come to accept that its just the way this pregnancy is going to be but im staying positive because i'm just happy it is still going & my little girl is still happy & healthy, how are you going ? i see from your signature that you are planning on ttc your special rainbow baby soon, its great to see that you & your partner are looking to the future, i really do wish you so much luck & lots of rainbow baby dust for when you are ready xxx


----------



## Beaglemama

Thanks, Taylah :hugs: I'll take all the baby dust I can get! Yes, my husband and I are planning on TTC come November. We're really anxious to be pregnant again, even though I know we'll be a nervous wreck through the whole thing! It'll all be worth it in the end.

I've been doing ok. I definitely have my good days and bad. This is such a roller-coaster. But I'm ok. Thank you for asking. And try to relax the best you can. I sure hope you start having some less stressful days very soon! :hugs: Just think of how many times you'll be able to remind your daughter, when she's older, what a tough pregnancy she put you through! She'll never hear the end of it :winkwink:

Take care!


----------



## Taylah

So glad to hear & thank you so much for your support, keep in touch :hugs:


----------



## Taylah

Just an update for anyone in the future, off for another scan today, it's been 9 weeks since being diagnosed with parvo virus & bub seems to be going great, I guess we are one of the lucky ones, that's why I will continue to update with good outcomes as when I was diagnosed with parvo virus I was a mess because all I found were bad outcomes


----------



## bumpnotyet

Ahhh Taylah I couldn't be happer to hear that everything is going so well :hugs: that's just such wonderful news that you and your precious little girl have been given the all clear!! I'm so sorry I hadn't come back to comment, I had always been a lurker on bnb and not a very big poster and have just discovered today that I can find my previous posts hehe!! It's sooo wonderful to come back to check and see such amazing news :) how is your placenta? I hadn't heard of that condition but hope so much that everything is perfect, your little one is going to get such a huuuuuge cuddle I'm sure when she arrives after all this worry, bless you! xx 
I'm not doing too bad at all thanks so much hun, it has been a bit difficult being back at work but we're cautiously ttc again (though AF started today, booo!) and finding things a bit easier day by day. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't think of my angel though and my lovely hubby bought me a bracelet to remember our Bumpy which has brought me a lot of comfort :) thanks so much for asking xx
Really wishing you every bit of happiness and hope so so much the rest of your pregnancy is plain sailing for you, I will keep checking back now if you don't mind as would love to hear of the safe arrival of your precious princess :hugs: big hugs to you both xxxx


----------



## Taylah

hi bumpnotyet, so good to hear from you, i was wandering how you are going? i know going back to work would have been really rough on you, but i'm so glad to see you are looking forward & trying to conceive your beautiful rainbow baby & again i'm so so sorry you had to go through losing your angel i cant even imagine the hurt & pain, i feel so incredibly lucky to have got this horrible virus & to have not passed it onto my tiny baby who is not so tiny anymore -lol i went for another scan yesterday & baby is measuring big in the 95th percentile, so once again have been given the all clear  my placenta is still really low but as long as i don't have any bleeding between now & 34 weeks they will just re-scan me then & if it is still to low (next to cervix) then they will book me in for an early c-section at 38 weeks, please do keep in contact i would love to hear of you conceiving you rainbow bub & of a healthy happy delivery too! 
i still believe there is not enough info/warnings out there about parvo virus for pregnant women & i was incredibly disappointed with my daughters school principal when i suggested to her a better warning than one line in the school newsletter was needed, she basically brushed me off saying it was too late anyway by the time we are aware of the virus it was already past its contagious stage! so i have written a letter to the department of education but doubt that will do any good ! anyway please keep in contact & thank you so much for your support & well wishes it means so much to me xxx


----------



## embo216

At my 20 week scan they found some anomalies so I went to a specialist in London for more scans, they immediately asked me if I had children at preschool and had ever been around slapped cheek. I remembered my son had a rash that the doctors told me was just viral and nothing to worry about on the 10th of August, they said this sounds about right as to when my baby got the virus :( 

He was very very sick and hardly even moving, he had severe hydrops and fluid in his stomach, my placenta was huge too! The parvo virus had made my little boy severely anemic :( I had to make a choice then and there that they would try and save him with a Blood transfusion of my blood through a needle in my stomach. We obviously wanted to give him every chance we could so within the next few hours they did the procedure which was pretty scary in itself as they sold me the risk of losing him just by having it and I had to sign a consent form :( 

It wasn't painful but definitely very very odd and uncomfortable, I just zoned out really, plus because I was at Kings its a teaching hospital so they had at least 20 students in the room behind me watching :nope:

We were told to go back in a week to see if it had worked, our check up was yesterday and he was SO different on the screen, he was moving and squirming so much which was lovely to see. They told us he'd made a great recovery and they couldn't see anymore signs of severe anaemia and I wouldn't need anymore blood transfusions :)

One more obstacle to overcome and that's to check his brain is developing as it should be, but they said this wouldn't show till another 2-3 weeks. They said as the lack on oxygen in his blood due to the anaemia can cause problems :( I have a very strong feeling my little man has come too far to fall at the final hurdle so fingers crossed everything will be ok when we go back in 2 weeks to check his brain


----------



## bumpnotyet

I hope it's ok Taylah that I've added you as a friend so we can keep in touch :) I'd just love to be able to hear all about your gorgeous girls birth! So happy for you hun, you've been so brave and done so so well xxx


----------



## Taylah

Embo - I'm so glad You found out your bub wasnt well in time to get him help, it sounds like he is a fighter & is doing really well & recovering, the whole transfusion process must have been really scary, please let me know how your next scan goes, I will be keeping you in my thoughts & will keep checking in, I really hope your little boy is ok & growing/ developing just fine xxx

Hey bumpnotyet, I would love to be your friend & keep in contact, I too tried to add you as a friend I'm not sure if it worked I'm not the best at this forum thing I still haven't figured out how to post pics & just figured out I had private messages - lol. hope you are well ! I just read a new thread about some ladies in wales doing a walk to raise awareness about parvo - seems the whole world needs to be made more aware !


----------



## Taylah

Yay for v-day tomorrow


----------



## Taylah

hi all, well im so happy to report that we have made it safely to 25 weeks , we had 3d/4d scan done ...
 



Attached Files:







A1_32.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2









A1_34.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Amy_T

embo216 said:


> At my 20 week scan they found some anomalies so I went to a specialist in London for more scans, they immediately asked me if I had children at preschool and had ever been around slapped cheek. I remembered my son had a rash that the doctors told me was just viral and nothing to worry about on the 10th of August, they said this sounds about right as to when my baby got the virus :(
> 
> He was very very sick and hardly even moving, he had severe hydrops and fluid in his stomach, my placenta was huge too! The parvo virus had made my little boy severely anemic :( I had to make a choice then and there that they would try and save him with a Blood transfusion of my blood through a needle in my stomach. We obviously wanted to give him every chance we could so within the next few hours they did the procedure which was pretty scary in itself as they sold me the risk of losing him just by having it and I had to sign a consent form :(
> 
> It wasn't painful but definitely very very odd and uncomfortable, I just zoned out really, plus because I was at Kings its a teaching hospital so they had at least 20 students in the room behind me watching :nope:
> 
> We were told to go back in a week to see if it had worked, our check up was yesterday and he was SO different on the screen, he was moving and squirming so much which was lovely to see. They told us he'd made a great recovery and they couldn't see anymore signs of severe anaemia and I wouldn't need anymore blood transfusions :)
> 
> One more obstacle to overcome and that's to check his brain is developing as it should be, but they said this wouldn't show till another 2-3 weeks. They said as the lack on oxygen in his blood due to the anaemia can cause problems :( I have a very strong feeling my little man has come too far to fall at the final hurdle so fingers crossed everything will be ok when we go back in 2 weeks to check his brain


I'll keep everything crossed for you - my daughter had hydrops too and it is an awful journey to go through but she turned 2 in august and is perfectly healthy. I found very few stories of hope during my pregnancy so just wanted to post to let you know that but sounds like you also have a little fighter on your hands :) 


Taylah - so glad your little one is doing well, it's so scary to go through something like that but you too have a little fighter :)


----------



## Taylah

Thanks Amy, so glad your little girl is ok, did she need transfusions? What was the hydrops caused from ? Was is parvo virus ?


----------



## Taylah

Embo, have you had your follow up scan yet ??


----------



## Amy_T

Hi taylah.... No she didn't have any treatment, we were incredibly lucky with it, just lots of scans, an early induction at a specialist unit and 2 weeks in the NiCU. 

They never confirmed a cause, they thought if couldve been parvo virus but the tests weren't conclusive.


----------



## Taylah

Amy - so glad she is a happy & healthy little girl now, let's hope you have a smooth sailing, worry free pregnancy this time xxx


----------



## Taylah

So happy to report that I am officially in third trimester, can't believe I have actually made it here


----------



## MissF1

Taylah - just wanted to say a huge thanks for keeping this thread updated with your bub's progress. After finding out yesterday that I've recently been exposed to slapped cheek, I've found little in the way of reassuring information about it, so I really value the effort you've gone to to document your progress. Thank you!


----------



## Taylah

Miss f1 you are very welcome Hun , as I mentioned I found it very difficult to find any good outcomes online ( as usual ) people have a bad habit of only writing about bad experiences, how were you exposed ? How did you find out ?? How pregnant are you ? Please feel free to private message me if you want to ask anything at all , I know how worried you must be xxx


----------



## Amy_T

Hi taylah.... I just wondered, were you just exposed or did you catch the virus? I'm pretty sure my daughter has slapped cheek at the minute and obviously due to previous problems I am terrified!


----------



## Taylah

Hi Amy-t , Bad news is if your daughter has the red cheeks she has been contagious for the last two weeks & no longer is, I actually caught the virus, as soon as my daughter got the 'slapped cheeks' I went to the hospital & got a blood test which confirmed I had been recently exposed & that very next weekend I was covered in a rash that looked like German measles, I got hot cheeks but never actually got the bright red 'slapped cheeks ' , if you were previously exposed you can't get it twice but there is also a blood test to check if you are immune (from previous exposure - which they do at the same time ) so I would go & get the test if I were you, you poor thing I hope you & your lo are ok , you dont need this worry ,please keep me posted I am thinking of you xxx


----------



## Amy_T

Thanks taylah.... I know they tested me for it last time but they always said they didn't have a cause for what happened to my daughter so I'm wondering if the test showed I had never had it, I just don't know. I am going to the docs today to get it confirmed that my daughter has it and see what they say about me. I have had a bad cold and had a couple of odd itchy spots the other week but only a handful and my face has been fine. Hopefully all will be ok but it definitely is a worry I could do without! 

Thanks again, I'll keep you informed. X


----------



## everthingX

My niece picked up Parvo virus from school as she has no immune system after heart transplant. Great ormond St diagnosed her and I never realised it was serious in pregnancy until I read yr post. My mum also died 2weeks ago suddenly and I have high risk for a baby with downs syndrome. So as soon as I read yr post I went for blood tests and awaiting results!! So thanks, I don't think I could take any more tragic losses right now!! I have kept my distance since until I find out if I have an immunity to it...great post thanks!! xx


----------



## Taylah

Amy, I really hope you have already had it, before I had the rash I just felt a bit unwell, like headachey & a bit sniffley & had a slight temperature , when I did get the rash it was more hot than itchy ! Can you call the hospital & ask for your results from last time they tested you , they will have all your results with your current records so not hard for them to look it up , thinking of you xx


----------



## Taylah

EverythingX firstly I'm so very sorry for the loss of your mum, I know how devastating it is, i lost my mum 4 years ago to cancer, & miss her even more now that I'm pregnant, she was such a huge support in my first pregnancy! I really hope your results for the parvo virus test come back clear, sounds like you have def been through enough ! How far along are you? Did your results come back high risk from nuchal ? Did they give you reasons why?


----------



## Amy_T

Hi taylah.... I spoke to them yesterday. I wasnt sure about my results as I was transferred to a hospital 1.5 hours away and everything was done there so not everything is in my notes. But the midwife managed to get hold of them and I am immune, so relieved. Just waiting on my sister in law's results on Friday as she is also pregnant! 

Thank you. X


----------



## Taylah

Oh what a releief, so so happy for you, I wouldnt want anyone to go through all the stress & worry I have been through, Heres to a happy stress free pregnancy for you & I really hope your sister in law gets the all clear too, was she around you guys when you think you had it before?? Please do let me know how she goes. Well the fact you are immune probably means that parvo virus was the cause of the problems you had with your daughter, at least you know now !


----------



## Amy_T

No idea when I had it - all I know is that when I was pregnant with my daughter they always said no cause was found so I don't know but I'm relieved for now. I get extra monitoring with this pregnancy already so the less extra stress the better!


----------



## everthingX

Hi Taylah, thanks its hideous without Mum especially so late on..I'm 32 weeks. My Mum was my rock re the downs test. she always said it will be fine I have a feeling. Not all family were that supportive because I refused Amnio...long story but its been crap. Mum died suddenly from heart failure such a shock . Surprised I didn't go into labour. She died at home nothing could be done. Something I shall never get over or those sights out my head :(. I am so sorry about yr Mum too.. We need our Mum at a time like this. 

I am back from the hospital today, I had a scan and results. I don't have Parvo thank god but I also don't have an immunity to it either so have to b careful. One less stress I guess.

My NT scans have all been great but my bloods are off. My HcG is high 2.0 and my Pap A low 0.38. This plus my age makes me high risk. Now my sugar levels in blood have all gone high. Its just one thing after another. Be glad when this baby is out safe and sound.

I never honestly knew Parvo virus was so serious. I had just been oblivious to it with everything.

Thanks again hun xx


----------



## Taylah

EverythingX - it takes along time to get the last images out of your mind , I was there with my mum too , some nights I still lay in bed & can't stop thinking about it, but I try to replace those thoughts with happier healthier memories ! 

I'm so glad you don't have parvo virus, but as you said be careful & make sure you stay away from your niece ! At least it is one less thing for you to worry about, & I'm sure your lo will be born just fine, happy & healthy & I hope the rest of your pregnancy is as stress & worry free as possible xxx

Keep us posted ....


----------



## everthingX

xxxx


----------



## Taylah

Happy & healthy rest of pregnancy to all of us xxx

My bump is 31 weeks yay & seems to be progressing perfectly, no signs of any effects from parvo virus


----------



## Taylah

I'm just not meant to have a worry free pregnancy ! 

Long story short - 

I sprained my ankle & fell over , ended up in hospital overnight with heavy bleeding & cramps for 2 days but happy to report my little trooper is doing great & hanging in there, the bleeding has slowed right down & things are looking like they will be ok !


----------



## Taylah

So I had more bleeding while I was away on holidays, then I passed a big blood clot that must have been caused from the fall I had , then bleeding completely stopped . 

I am now happy to report I have made it to 36 weeks - yay


----------



## CelticNiamh

So glad I found this thread I posted in first tri did not get much responce, We took our 9 year old to the doctor today as he was sent home from school thursday with a rash all over him. it seemed to be getting better but go really bad yesterday and his cheeks would go really red then ease off only to flair up again. the doctor thinks it is slapped cheek I have to go down tomorrow to have a blood test and I guess go from there. 

In hind sight my eldest 11 year old had it over christmas but not as bad so I had expsure around 6 weeks I think and I had some spotting at 7 weeks but I had a scan at 8 weeks and baby looked good I did have another scan 4 days later and baby was all curled up but was moving and heart beating fine as it should of course he then measured smaller but in my head I think it was becuase of being all curled up now I am so scared you can not help but think the worse really :dohh: I really hope I had it before. 

Going to also ring my midwife in the hospital tomorrow and see what they say


----------



## buttonnose82

I too am glad I found this thread, the dr confirmed slapped cheek in my toddler on Friday, they couldn't get me an appointment for blood test till Wednesday :(

How long do the results take??


----------



## CelticNiamh

buttonnose82 said:


> I too am glad I found this thread, the dr confirmed slapped cheek in my toddler on Friday, they couldn't get me an appointment for blood test till Wednesday :(
> 
> How long do the results take??

my doctor said 3 days but I have read it depends on were you are! I am going to ask again tomorrow to see how long they take and ring my midwife really want a scan just to reasure me all is ok with my baby 
FX we are both immune :hugs:


----------



## Amy_T

Fingers crossed for you both.... Remember that most people are immune even if you don't realise you've had it and even in cases where you test positive the majority of cases turn out perfectly well. Doesn't stop you worrying though I know.x


----------



## embo216

:hugs: I do hope your both immune, it's very rare for the baby to catch it and get ill and usually like you say your immune. I wasn't and therefore my little boy got very ill, I didn't find out about my baby having it till I was 21 weeks so not sure on what happens at the stages you are at but it you get to the stage I was at and I'm able to help and offer advice then I'd be very happy too :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

so just back from the doctors a nurse took my blood and did not have a clue she asked why they were even checking as not like they could do any thing any wayshe did not know any thing about it at all !! she then told me to put it out of my head and not worry about it !!! lol yea like that is going to happen 

I then rang my midwife who said oh never heard of that ring doctor so I rang her and she did not know much about it either she told me to stay away from my son ?? and that it was unfortunate it was so early in pregnancy as it can cause mc or early delivery of baby. 

to add to that my 4 year old has it now rash came up this morning 

just about keeping my self together and its only because of here if I hsd not found this thread and got some information i would be a complete basket case after this morning 
10 day wait now to see if I am immune or not


----------



## buttonnose82

10 days!!! that is sooooooo long :( my midwife said she didn't know how long results would take but thought 1 part had to go to Leeds which is a different trust so would add a chunk of time on :(

keep us updated won't you, your due the day before me <3


----------



## CelticNiamh

buttonnose82 said:


> 10 days!!! that is sooooooo long :( my midwife said she didn't know how long results would take but thought 1 part had to go to Leeds which is a different trust so would add a chunk of time on :(
> 
> keep us updated won't you, your due the day before me <3

I will do :) cool your due the 14 if I make it that far I say baby will be here before esp if I get gd again I see you have had two early babies will they be doing any extra care to keep baby in there for as long as possible :)


----------



## buttonnose82

from 16 weeks I see the midwife very 3 ish weeks then from 30 weeks I see her twice a week till whenever baby is born so they will be keeping a close eye anyway, but I am already worried about this pregnancy without needing the extra worry of slapped cheek!


----------



## CelticNiamh

buttonnose82 said:


> 10 days!!! that is sooooooo long :( my midwife said she didn't know how long results would take but thought 1 part had to go to Leeds which is a different trust so would add a chunk of time on :(
> 
> keep us updated won't you, your due the day before me <3

I will do :) cool your due the 14 if I make it that far I say baby will be here before esp if I get gd again I see you have had two early babies will they be doing any extra care to keep baby in there for as long as possible :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

OH boy now hubby our 22 month old and my 4 year old all have Rosy cheeks and a rash all over them!!!! :dohh:


----------



## buttonnose82

Oh no :( just keep thinking positive, I hope we both had it as children and are therefore immune! I read you can often have it and never know as don't show the signs! My mum had never heard of it till I asked if I had had it as a child


----------



## CelticNiamh

buttonnose82 said:


> Oh no :( just keep thinking positive, I hope we both had it as children and are therefore immune! I read you can often have it and never know as don't show the signs! My mum had never heard of it till I asked if I had had it as a child

my mum was the same when I asked her today, she thinks my youngest sister might of had it may be! I think if I am going to get it, I will know in the next few days! 

baby steps I guess


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies, I'm so glad you found my thread & found it helpful, back when I was 13 -14 weeks & my daughter got slapped cheek & gave it to me, all I could find was horrible stories of loss, even though the worst does happen sometimes it often ends up that people are immune or like me get the virus & don't pass it on to bubs , Thats why I found it so important to keep this thread updated & try to raise a little bit of awareness about parvo virus as it seems so many people are unaware of the danger it can cause to unborn bubs. I'm so sorry that the two of you are going through the worry I know how horrible it is, I only hope that you get good blood results (immune or not exposed) because if you have been exposed the worry carries on for weeks :-( 
There is no point in staying away from your children that already have it as it is contagious 2 weeks before the rash comes out, it's a good sign neither of you have any symptoms yet, my dd got the rash on a Tuesday & I had the rash by that Saturday or Sunday but had been feeling a bit feverish before that ! 

If either of you have any questions please feel free to private message me & I will keep checking in on you both - oh & I would push for your blood results ASAP , I got mine the next day , it's not fair they keep you waiting when all they have todo is ask for it urgently. 

Thinking of you both & hoping for the best for you xxx

I have 8 days till I get to meet my little girl ( c-section booked )


----------



## Kaybee

Hi and I am glad to have found this thread too. My son has had slapped cheeks and I just got my blood test results today and I have had the virus too. My doctor phoned meand said they weren't going to do anything else as I am over 20 weeks but a specialist phoned me a while later saying that they want me to come in for a scan on monday and then a scan a week later. While I am relieved that they are being cautious am, of course, quite worried too.


----------



## LoraLoo

Can i just say slapped cheek can effect babies past 20 weeks, regardless of what some sites say. Not saying that to worry anyone but think its definitely pays to be aware :flower:


----------



## Kaybee

LoraLoo, yes, although I'm worried about it all I think I would be more worried if they were not doing anything further. (hope that makes sense :wacko:) I was planning on contacting my mw to see if they would do some checks but then heard from the specialist.


----------



## Taylah

Kaybee said:


> LoraLoo, yes, although I'm worried about it all I think I would be more worried if they were not doing anything further. (hope that makes sense :wacko:) I was planning on contacting my mw to see if they would do some checks but then heard from the specialist.

I'm sorry that you caught the virus, I'm glad they are scanning you but 2 scans is not enough, I wouldbe demanding weekly scans until you have the baby , parvo can take up to 10 weeks to affect unborn babies & despite what some say can cause problems all the way up to birth - mostly anemia which can be treated in utero with blood transfusion but if left untreated can cause fetal hydrops which can lead to death - sorry don't want to scare you but want you to be aware , the percentage of affected mums to be passing it on to their bubs is 33% so there is a great chance yourbubwill note be affected at all ( just like mine) best of luck & please keep us posted xxx :hugs:


----------



## Kaybee

Thanks Taylah. Its not often I've been in a hurry for Monday to come round. I thought the lady I spoke to said a 3% risk. I must have misheard. I will let you know how we get on.


----------



## LittleLady04

Hi Ladies,

I am in the same boat. My DD1 came home from school on Thursday with slap cheek and I have never had it. I have to wait till the end of next week for my blood results to come back and then go from there. 

The waiting is killing me though, I'm just an emotional wreck. I had a private scan at 16 weeks to find out the gender so I have contacted them again this morning to see if they could do another scan to check my little man is ok.

I'm so paranoid, I have convinced myself that his movements are less and not as strong as normal. I have woken up the last two mornings panicking because he hasn't kept me awake in the night kicking. 

Great thread, I have read it through from beginning to end and I'm so glad everything turned out well for your LO Taylah :flower:


----------



## Kaybee

Littlelady :hugs: were you able to get another scan at the private clinic? The waiting around is torture. Hope you hear back with good news soon. :flower:


----------



## LittleLady04

Thanks Kaybee :hugs: I'm still waiting for them to get back to me. If I don't hear anything by 2pm I'll try calling them again. 
It really is torture, I'm having a bath to try and calm myself down and have a bit of bonding time with bump.
I'm so glad someone in third tri told me about this section, it's nice to hear a happy ending and have others to chat to.

Hope everything goes well for you on Monday hun, it's so cruel that they can make us wait so long :hugs:


----------



## Taylah

Hi little lady, you should contact your hospital, they should take you straight in, shouldn't they??? Let us know how you go! I was the same ( a mess) I couldn't stop crying I was convinced I wasn't going to make it till 16 weeks which is when they can actually do a in- utero blood transfusion, try not to worry Hun at least you are at a stage where they can detect a problem easily through ultrasound & treat it if need be but as I said before I would be demanding weekly scans for the next few weeks, thinking of you both & will check in tomorrow xxx


----------



## Taylah

Any news ladies??


----------



## Kaybee

Just getting ready to leave for my scan. Will update later.


----------



## buttonnose82

I am gonna ring after 2pm today to see if my results are back, but they did say they would take at least a week so might be another few days yet :(

Think my baby now had it! :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

buttonnose82 said:


> I am gonna ring after 2pm today to see if my results are back, but they did say they would take at least a week so might be another few days yet :(
> 
> Think my baby now had it! :(

What makes you think that Hun, have you symptoms this waiting is horrible !!! 


I started spotting on friday and had my self convinced this is it :cry: went to the emergency room in my maternity hospital waited for ages and had a scan and got to see my little bub looking very healthy, strong heartbeat and moving loads and measuring a day ahead!! I was so relieved, I think I will ring to check when blood test results will come back really want to know, I have no signs and all the kids have come down with the rash one after each other. :dohh: if I do test positive I am going to ring the hospital and demand they watch baby and FX all will be ok!! 

I have been talking to friends and came across two girls who caught the virus in pregnancy and both had healthy babies :flower:


----------



## embo216

CelticNiamh said:


> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> I am gonna ring after 2pm today to see if my results are back, but they did say they would take at least a week so might be another few days yet :(
> 
> Think my baby now had it! :(
> 
> What makes you think that Hun, have you symptoms this waiting is horrible !!!
> 
> 
> I started spotting on friday and had my self convinced this is it :cry: went to the emergency room in my maternity hospital waited for ages and had a scan and got to see my little bub looking very healthy, strong heartbeat and moving loads and measuring a day ahead!! I was so relieved, I think I will ring to check when blood test results will come back really want to know, I have no signs and all the kids have come down with the rash one after each other. :dohh: if I do test positive I am going to ring the hospital and demand they watch baby and FX all will be ok!!
> 
> I have been talking to friends and came across two girls who caught the virus in pregnancy and both had healthy babies :flower:Click to expand...


:hugs: they are great signs :hugs: it was very obvious my baby was sick when he had parvo as he was hardly moving along with all the other signs :nope:


----------



## CelticNiamh

embo216 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> [ :(
> 
> What makes you think that Hun, have you symptoms this waiting is horrible !!!
> 
> 
> I started spotting on friday and had my self convinced this is it :cry: went to the emergency room in my maternity hospital waited for ages and had a scan and got to see my little bub looking very healthy, strong heartbeat and moving loads and measuring a day ahead!! I was so relieved, I think I will ring to check when blood test results will come back really want to know, I have no signs and all the kids have come down with the rash one after each other. :dohh: if I do test positive I am going to ring the hospital and demand they watch baby and FX all will be ok!!
> 
> I have been talking to friends and came across two girls who caught the virus in pregnancy and both had healthy babies :flower:Click to expand...


:hugs: they are great signs :hugs: it was very obvious my baby was sick when he had parvo as he was hardly moving along with all the other signs :nope:[/QUOTE]

OH god that would have been so scary!! what did they do!!!


----------



## embo216

CelticNiamh said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> [ :(
> 
> What makes you think that Hun, have you symptoms this waiting is horrible !!!
> 
> 
> I started spotting on friday and had my self convinced this is it :cry: went to the emergency room in my maternity hospital waited for ages and had a scan and got to see my little bub looking very healthy, strong heartbeat and moving loads and measuring a day ahead!! I was so relieved, I think I will ring to check when blood test results will come back really want to know, I have no signs and all the kids have come down with the rash one after each other. :dohh: if I do test positive I am going to ring the hospital and demand they watch baby and FX all will be ok!!
> 
> I have been talking to friends and came across two girls who caught the virus in pregnancy and both had healthy babies :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs: they are great signs :hugs: it was very obvious my baby was sick when he had parvo as he was hardly moving along with all the other signs :nope:Click to expand...

OH god that would have been so scary!! what did they do!!![/QUOTE]

He had a blood transfusion of my blood- it was really amazing. I was 21 weeks by then though but they dated the parvo back to 14 weeks. It was a scary time but they can do amazing things. I was under Kings in London and had a absolutely amazing professor do my transfusion:flower:


----------



## LittleLady04

Good Luck for your scan Kaybee :hugs:

I'm possibly going to have a scan tomorrow evening, just waiting for the clinic to get back to me as I forgot to tell them in my message how far along I am.

LO had a good day yesterday though, lots of wriggling and kicking. 

My second DD has come out in the rash this morning and my youngest DD is showing symptoms of coming out in it soon :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

embo216 said:


> He had a blood transfusion of my blood- it was really amazing. I was 21 weeks by then though but they dated the parvo back to 14 weeks. It was a scary time but they can do amazing things. I was under Kings in London and had a absolutely amazing professor do my transfusion:flower:

That is great :flower:

I am worried about that, all my babies except for one have had A positive blood and I am O positive, So on two my first and my 3rd ended up very poorly in NICU with AtoO incompatability which can lead to Anemia in some cases thankfully never in mine, were they able to check or does it matter if you have diffiernt blood type to your baby :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

LittleLady04 said:


> Good Luck for your scan Kaybee :hugs:
> 
> I'm possibly going to have a scan tomorrow evening, just waiting for the clinic to get back to me as I forgot to tell them in my message how far along I am.
> 
> LO had a good day yesterday though, lots of wriggling and kicking.
> 
> My second DD has come out in the rash this morning and my youngest DD is showing symptoms of coming out in it soon :(

Mine are all the same 11 year old had it first about a week and a bit later 9 year old got it then 4 year old and 22 month old now I think my 6 year old is going to get it as well!! :hugs:


----------



## nicki01

Sorry to push in here but I have a quick question if you don't mind?
I'm not sure but I think my LO could have possibly/possibly not had this? Last week her cheeks were really inflamed for 3/4 days and she came out in a prickly rash on her hands and tummy but that only stayed for day? I couldn't get her in the docs because we were hit with lots snow! Her symptoms have gone now so I'm not sure taking her to the gp would do any good now?
Did you all have your LOs who had it diagnosed? I'm not sure what to do about me as I'm not sure if she even had it?
Many thanks


----------



## CelticNiamh

nicki01 said:


> Sorry to push in here but I have a quick question if you don't mind?
> I'm not sure but I think my LO could have possibly/possibly not had this? Last week her cheeks were really inflamed for 3/4 days and she came out in a prickly rash on her hands and tummy but that only stayed for day? I couldn't get her in the docs because we were hit with lots snow! Her symptoms have gone now so I'm not sure taking her to the gp would do any good now?
> Did you all have your LOs who had it diagnosed? I'm not sure what to do about me as I'm not sure if she even had it?
> Many thanks

It does sound like it!! to be honest I would rather be safe than sorry, go to you doctor and ask him to do a blood test just incase as you suspect your daughter had slapped cheek! :flower:


----------



## nicki01

Thank you for your reply. I will get an appointment hopefully tomorrow and let you know how i get on. Fingers crossed!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nicki01 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I will get an appointment hopefully tomorrow and let you know how i get on. Fingers crossed!

Good luck!!! takes about a week for results :flower:


----------



## Kaybee

Had my scan this morning and am pleased to report that baby is doing well. The practice with my hospital is monitoring for 12 weeks so I will be getting weekly scans until baby is born. I should also be able to get my scans at my local hospital as well which really helps. I will keep you updated.

Good luck to all you other ladies waiting. :hugs:


----------



## LittleLady04

Glad to hear everything is good with LO Kaybee :) I am going to push at my mw appointment on Thursday for a scan every week. 

CelticNiamh, Have you had a scan yet? I am worried cus the chances are my third LO is in the contagious stage too :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

LittleLady04 said:


> Glad to hear everything is good with LO Kaybee :) I am going to push at my mw appointment on Thursday for a scan every week.
> 
> CelticNiamh, Have you had a scan yet? I am worried cus the chances are my third LO is in the contagious stage too :hugs:

I had a scan saturday for spotting but baby was looking great :happydance: for now!! ive come through 5 of them in the contagious stage so it was a huge relief to see all was ok!


----------



## Taylah

That's great they will be keeping a close eye on your lo kaybee, it's exactly what they did with me, it is a worrying time but the way I coped was to take it a week at a time , best of luck ! 

Any results from anyone else ?? 

Hopefully you ladies will be able to add me to a women that had virus & had a healthy baby in 3 more sleeps xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Had a bit of a freak out a little tonight, I have just noticed a rash on the inside of my legs around my knees no were else though after I had a shower. 
but its gone now Phew:dohh::shrug: 

Im more than a little worried as doing some reserch on if any one has ever done a tranfusion on a baby in the womb and nada, only one hospital here in Dublin has ever been able to save twins with twin to twin tranfusion!!! other wise it would be a trip to the uk for treatment! 
I guess I am worring my self silly :dohh:


----------



## Taylah

CelticNiamh said:


> Had a bit of a freak out a little tonight, I have just noticed a rash on the inside of my legs around my knees no were else though after I had a shower.
> but its gone now Phew:dohh::shrug:
> 
> Im more than a little worried as doing some reserch on if any one has ever done a tranfusion on a baby in the womb and nada, only one hospital here in Dublin has ever been able to save twins with twin to twin tranfusion!!! other wise it would be a trip to the uk for treatment!
> I guess I am worring my self silly :dohh:

Oh Hun , I understand the worry you are going through, i didnt stop crying for 2 weeks i was convinced i was going to lose my baby but the fetal medicine specialist i seen made me feel alot better he said it is quite common & most outcomes are positive , try to stay away from google as people seem to only write about negative outcomes , the rash you seen was probably just from the heat of a shower . I'm sure if you ask at your hospital they will have a fetal medicine specialist that is bound to have done a transfusion as it treatment for other conditions too , I'm not going to say don't worry because it used to piss me right off when everyone kept telling me not to worry, you are a mum you can't help but worry but try to remember that in most cases our bodies are wonderful & protect our tiny babies , I'm here if you need to talk , feel free to pm me if you like :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Taylah said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Had a bit of a freak out a little tonight, I have just noticed a rash on the inside of my legs around my knees no were else though after I had a shower.
> but its gone now Phew:dohh::shrug:
> 
> Im more than a little worried as doing some reserch on if any one has ever done a tranfusion on a baby in the womb and nada, only one hospital here in Dublin has ever been able to save twins with twin to twin tranfusion!!! other wise it would be a trip to the uk for treatment!
> I guess I am worring my self silly :dohh:
> 
> Oh Hun , I understand the worry you are going through, i didnt stop crying for 2 weeks i was convinced i was going to lose my baby but the fetal medicine specialist i seen made me feel alot better he said it is quite common & most outcomes are positive , try to stay away from google as people seem to only write about negative outcomes , the rash you seen was probably just from the heat of a shower . I'm sure if you ask at your hospital they will have a fetal medicine specialist that is bound to have done a transfusion as it treatment for other conditions too , I'm not going to say don't worry because it used to piss me right off when everyone kept telling me not to worry, you are a mum you can't help but worry but try to remember that in most cases our bodies are wonderful & protect our tiny babies , I'm here if you need to talk , feel free to pm me if you like :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Morning Ladies :hug:

I just rang my gp to see if the results are in and was told it takes a long time to get them. She advised me to ring the hospital and speak to a mw. The mw took my details and rang the lab. She has just called me back to say I am immune to parvo virus and have absolutely nothing to worry about as I am so far past 20 weeks.

I am still gonna be vigilent and monitor my little mans movements but I am feeling a lot more happy and confident about it now. 

Will continue to follow you all though and keep you updated :) But hopefully I will be adding another good news story to this thread xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

LittleLady04 said:


> Morning Ladies :hug:
> 
> I just rang my gp to see if the results are in and was told it takes a long time to get them. She advised me to ring the hospital and speak to a mw. The mw took my details and rang the lab. She has just called me back to say I am immune to parvo virus and have absolutely nothing to worry about as I am so far past 20 weeks.
> 
> I am still gonna be vigilent and monitor my little mans movements but I am feeling a lot more happy and confident about it now.
> 
> Will continue to follow you all though and keep you updated :) But hopefully I will be adding another good news story to this thread xxx

That is great news :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleLady04

Thanks hun. I'm gonna stick around in here though to support you Ladies and keep you all updated. 

How are you doing today? xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

LittleLady04 said:


> Thanks hun. I'm gonna stick around in here though to support you Ladies and keep you all updated.
> 
> How are you doing today? xxx

I am more relaxed today! roll on friday till I find out the results :flower:


----------



## LittleLady04

I wasn't supposed to get my results till Friday but I rang labour ward and they chsed it up. Have you tried ringing your mw/labour ward hun? xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

LittleLady04 said:


> I wasn't supposed to get my results till Friday but I rang labour ward and they chsed it up. Have you tried ringing your mw/labour ward hun? xxx


I had mine taken in my GP and I think they are sent to a big hospital two hours away from me, its not my maternity hospital I am going back to the one were I had my other babies its about an hour and half away! I might ring tomorrow and see what they say


----------



## LittleLady04

I would, I rang my gp's this morning and was told I definately won't get the results before Friday as they take a while to do. She then advised me to speak to a mw at labour ward for reassurance etc. The mw said she would ring the lab and see if they've been done and she called me back with the results!

Give it try hun, they maybe already done :hugs:


----------



## Kaybee

LittleLady04 said:


> Morning Ladies :hug:
> 
> I just rang my gp to see if the results are in and was told it takes a long time to get them. She advised me to ring the hospital and speak to a mw. The mw took my details and rang the lab. She has just called me back to say I am immune to parvo virus and have absolutely nothing to worry about as I am so far past 20 weeks.
> 
> I am still gonna be vigilent and monitor my little mans movements but I am feeling a lot more happy and confident about it now.
> 
> Will continue to follow you all though and keep you updated :) But hopefully I will be adding another good news story to this thread xxx

Thats great news :happydance:


----------



## Taylah

Little lady - congrats Hun that is fantastic news- what a relief for you xxx

Hoping the same for everyone else


----------



## buttonnose82

Still waiting for my results, I rang monday but were told they were still at leeds, hoping I hear something today x


----------



## LittleLady04

Thanks Taylah and Kaybee :flower:

Hope everyone else gets their results soon :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

I rang the doctors this morning my results are back I have to ring back at 2 to talk to the nurse and she will tell me then!! eeek nervous to say the least


----------



## buttonnose82

good luck! let us know how you get on!


----------



## CelticNiamh

buttonnose82 said:


> good luck! let us know how you get on!

I will do!! FX for us both :thumbup:


----------



## LittleLady04

CelticNiamh said:


> I rang the doctors this morning my results are back I have to ring back at 2 to talk to the nurse and she will tell me then!! eeek nervous to say the least

Good Luck hun :flower:


----------



## Kaybee

CelticNiamh said:


> I rang the doctors this morning my results are back I have to ring back at 2 to talk to the nurse and she will tell me then!! eeek nervous to say the least

Good luck


----------



## CelticNiamh

OK I think its good news the nurse said the test came back positive but no recent exposure to parvo virus tI asked her did that mean I was immune she did not know so I said I need to be sure exactly what the test meant so now I am waiting on the doctor to ring me back!! I just want to be 100% sure what it means. 

but I think its good !!:flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Its all good I am immune :flower: FX every one else is immune but even if you are not there is still a huge chance all will be ok 

found this website https://www.sogc.org/guidelines/public/119e-cpg-september2002.pdf


----------



## buttonnose82

yay fab news!


----------



## Kaybee

Thats great news.


----------



## LittleLady04

Great news hun :)


----------



## embo216

Great news! :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks every one xx I can relax a lot now I am still high risk but nothing I can not handle or control :happydance:


----------



## Taylah

Oh that is such great news, I'm so so glad you ladies do not have to go through the weeks of constant worry / torment like I did xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Taylah said:


> Oh that is such great news, I'm so so glad you ladies do not have to go through the weeks of constant worry / torment like I did xxx

Im so glad you started this thread giving us some great information and reasurance that all can be ok if the right steps are taken!! good luck to delivering that special little baby :flower: 

I really hope Buttonnose gets good news as well :flower::flower:


----------



## Kaybee

I'm getting my next scan tomorrow and then it will be weekly on a Friday going forward. My local hospital can only do them Friday when the chief will be there in case anything crops up. I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kaybee said:


> I'm getting my next scan tomorrow and then it will be weekly on a Friday going forward. My local hospital can only do them Friday when the chief will be there in case anything crops up. I will let you know how I get on.

good luck:flower:


----------



## buttonnose82

after 3 hours of chasing results I finally have them, I am not immune booooooo, test also showed there appeared to be no exposure at time of bloods however to be classed as clear I need to have a repeat blood test a month after my last :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

buttonnose82 said:


> after 3 hours of chasing results I finally have them, I am not immune booooooo, test also showed there appeared to be no exposure at time of bloods however to be classed as clear I need to have a repeat blood test a month after my last :(

Agh Crap :hugs: more waiting in limbo land good you do not have any antibodies now though :hugs:

Oh I would push for two weeks retest 4 weeks feels to long, how long has your LO had it now would you still be in with in two weeks of them having it!! may be you will be super lucky and not get it FX 

If you do have to wait the months can you get a scan to ressure you baby is ok 

I posted a link on the recomandations for doctors and women in pregnancy some great information in it! https://www.sogc.org/guidelines/public/119e-cpg-september2002.pdf

How are you feeling I hope your ok!


----------



## Kaybee

Just popping in to update that I had my scan today and baby doing well :happydance::happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kaybee said:


> Just popping in to update that I had my scan today and baby doing well :happydance::happydance:

Thats great :flower:


----------



## ShirlWirl

My son has parvo, I have to have a test on Monday but won't get results until the following Wednesday (9 days). I have been feeling quite ill, I'm sure I've got it. I had chicken pox with my last pregnancy, I can't believe I have to go through that worry again :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

ShirlWirl said:


> My son has parvo, I have to have a test on Monday but won't get results until the following Wednesday (9 days). I have been feeling quite ill, I'm sure I've got it. I had chicken pox with my last pregnancy, I can't believe I have to go through that worry again :(

You might still be ok :flower: I hope all comes back for you :hugs:


----------



## ShirlWirl

Thanks CN, I used to be so optimistic but now I realise I'm not invincible, keeping everything crossed for immunity!


----------



## CelticNiamh

ShirlWirl said:


> Thanks CN, I used to be so optimistic but now I realise I'm not invincible, keeping everything crossed for immunity!

Yes FX the risk of passing the virus to the baby if you did catch it is very low and the OP of this thread caught it and her baby is doing great :) they can watch the baby very closely and can help if baby shows signs of virus. I hope it does not come to that though. :hugs:


----------



## Kaybee

I will keep my FX too and hope you are immune. I caught the virus from my DS and am now getting weekly scans so baby is being closely monitored. :hugs: shame you have to wait so long for your blood results.


----------



## ShirlWirl

Thanks ladies :) I don't mind the waiting, I mean I either have it or not and there's nothing anyone can do. I just can't believe my luck, I had an ectopic in June and now this, plus problems early on with this preg. It feels like I'm pushing my luck all the time. I'm just having a bad day sorry for moaning


----------



## Kaybee

:hugs: no need to apologise. It didnt even cross my mind that you were moaning. Hope you get good news soon :flower:


----------



## Taylah

Taylah"s birth story with pics ( warning traumatic with happy ending )

After going through IVF to fall pregnant, catching parvo virus & having a bad fall my day was finally here ! i was booked into the hospital on the 25th of January for what was supposed to be a very standard elective c-section ( i had an emcs with my first daughter almost 8 years ago ) 
but it wasn't to be - just like most of my pregnancy it was full of worry well in actual fact terrifying , the scariest day of my life ! 

all was going to plan, i was wheeled into the operating room & was given a spinal block then my husband was called back in so he would be there for the birth of our daughter & of course to hold my hand, the surgeon made the incision & that's where things started to go wrong, for some reason unknown to doctors my heart rate dropped dramatically down to around 30 & i immediately did not feel well at all - i felt sick to the stomach & my head felt full of pressure like it was about to explode, i informed the antithesis & he told me he was giving me some medication to bring my heart rate back up, well a bit of panic set in for my health as this did not work & had to be repeated another 2 times so in total i was given 3 doses of medication to bring my heart rate back to normal. this seemed to work & the room settled, it was time to pull my daughter out, she was born at exactly 10am & that's where the real trouble began, i saw a quick glimpse of her as she was taken out of me & they said they would hand her to me in a minute - that never happened, within seconds i heard them on the phone saying NEONATAL EMERGENCY NEONATAL EMERGENCY CODE THIS & CODE THAT -my heart sank i immediately began crying knowing my baby was in danger, i turned to my husband so frightened asking him is she ok? whats going on? his response was i cant see anything there are too many people around her because within 30 secs there were a team of specialists there to treat her, i could hear them saying we are incubating her & counting giving her tiny heart chest compression's, the last thing i heard was she is not responding lets move her & as quick as that she & the specialist team were gone , leaving me on the operating table crying my eyes out terrified, thay gave me drugs to calm me down because my blood pressure was way too high & said if i didn't calm down they would have to put me to sleep to sew me up, that's the last thing i wanted so i tried my best to stay calm, about 10 mins later while i was still be put back together a specialist came & told me they got her heart going but it wasnt for at least 4 mins & they had tubes down her throat helping her breathe & he would let me know how she was as soon as they knew anything further, i asked if my husband could go be with her & he said not at this point.

They finished putting me back together & wheeled me into recovery, i was shaking like crazy, my blood pressure was sky high, i was freezing , numb & so very scared, my husband & i sat there not saying much just looking at each other, every now & then he would say don't worry its going to be ok but we both knew he was just as scared as me, while we were in recovery we kept asking the nurses to go call someone & find out what was going on but the only reply we would get from the NICU was we are working on her, 2 hours had passed & we started thinking the worst saying to each other this is taking too long it can't be good at all & then i was taken up to the maternity ward where i could hear babies crying & i just kept thinking i don't have my baby, the nurse from recovery handed me over to the midwife in maternity & she wanted to check me - i said NO i just want you to check on my baby. she went away breifly & came back saying someone from NICU would be there soon to speak to us, we waited for around another hour & finally someone arrived to speak to us .

The news was as good as it could be at the time - she was alive, her heart was beating & she was breathing on her own but she wasnt very responsive, they immediately cooled her (put ice packs all over her) to prevent any damage due to lack of oxygen & said this process will go on for three days & its just a waiting game to see how she goes, in the mean time of course they were doing every test under the sun to see why this happened & if there was going to be anything wrong with her, they said my husband was allowd to go down & see her within the next hour.

My husband went to see our baby & she was purple from the cooling & had tubes down her throat & needles & drips stuck in her everywhere as well as things stuck all over her head to test brain wave activity etc, he took a video for me & it was just devastating to see my brand new baby looking like that, i begged them to put me in a wheel chair & take me to her but they refused as i had just come out of surgery. 

by 8pm that night i was so upset & my blood pressure was still really high so they thought it might calm me if they wheeled me down to NICU in my bed but warned i may not be able to get right up to her because of the lack of room in the NICU, the staff at the NICU were lovely & moved some tiny premmy babies out of the way so i could at least touch her hand , i was still really drugged from the morphein they gave me to calm me that i was struggling to keep my eyes open but was just so happy to see her.

in the middle of the night a nurse came in from NICU my heart dropped i thought it was bad news but she came to tell me my baby was doing well & they wanted to express some of my milk to feed to her through a syringe so a midwife squeezed & squeezed to get some out .

the next morning came & at 6am i begged the midwife to take the catheder out so i could get into a wheel chair & go & see my baby , which they did & although i was in a huge amount of pain i got there & was greeted with great news - all her tests including brain, liver & kidneys were all normal, they told me she has been through a major trauma & will probably be in the NICU for weeks , by that night she had improved so much they said they would start to rewarm her slowly over the next 12 hours which they did & she started to improve even more , i was finally able to hold my precious girl & try to breast feed her, which she refused as she was being fed via drips etc but they still wanted me to try, the doctors were calling her fast recovery a miracle, they even drew a pair of boxing gloves on her name tag because they said she was a champion fighter, we spent the next 4 days in the NICU where i was going down every 3-4 hours with expressed milk & trying to breast feed her, it was exhausting but she began to feed & just got so much better each day & passed every single test with flying colours that they discharged her & we got to come home.

since being home our beautiful Harper Jade has gone from strength to strength she is eating sleeping & pooping perfectly & i am so very much in love with her and amazed at the strength & resilience she has shown after everything she has been through in her short life 

trying to post more photos - try again soon
 



Attached Files:







Harpers first photos 089.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Amy_T

Wow wow wow.... What a time you had! 

Congratulations to you and what a fighter you have there. 

I've had a NICU baby and its hard enough being prepared for but for it to happen like that must be traumatic to say the least. 

So glad you're all ok ad doing well. X


----------



## CelticNiamh

what a little beauty! did they find out why she hsd so much trouble. so glad all is well and huge congrats :)


----------



## LittleLady04

Congratulations Taylah! What a time you had, I'm so pleased you're both doing well :hugs:
She's beautiful, well done you xxx


----------



## Kaybee

:hugs::hugs: Taylah congratulations. She is gorgeous. So pleased to hear that you are both doing well now. What a superstar she is :cloud9:

I maybe shouldn't have read your story whilst at work though as have tears streaming down my cheeks. :blush:


----------



## Taylah

CelticNiamh said:


> what a little beauty! did they find out why she hsd so much trouble. so glad all is well and huge congrats :)

All Hapers test results came back clear so they are assuming the 3 doses of meds they gave me to raise my heart rate stopped her tiny heart ! It shouldn't have but that's the only explanation as she was kicking away just before we went in !


----------



## CelticNiamh

Taylah said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> what a little beauty! did they find out why she hsd so much trouble. so glad all is well and huge congrats :)
> 
> All Hapers test results came back clear so they are assuming the 3 doses of meds they gave me to raise my heart rate stopped her tiny heart ! It shouldn't have but that's the only explanation as she was kicking away just before we went in !Click to expand...

I was actually wondering if that was the case, glad you are both ok though she is one special little lady :flower:


----------



## LisaM

Hi. I know this thread was started a while ago but I have a few questions if anyone can help? :flower:

I was admitted to hospital overnight on the 28th December. I have just had a phonecall yesterday from the ward sister who said that on the days I was in hospital, there was someone else there who has now been discovered to have had slapped cheek at the time. She asked if it was ok to check my bloods to see if I am immune or not and she will call me back on Friday. I just want to know what happens if I am not immune? I know it was a few weeks ago but since lastnight I have developed a very sore throat and am now really worried. What would happen if I have it now and being due in 10 days?

Thanks if anyone can help xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

LisaM said:


> Hi. I know this thread was started a while ago but I have a few questions if anyone can help? :flower:
> 
> I was admitted to hospital overnight on the 28th December. I have just had a phonecall yesterday from the ward sister who said that on the days I was in hospital, there was someone else there who has now been discovered to have had slapped cheek at the time. She asked if it was ok to check my bloods to see if I am immune or not and she will call me back on Friday. I just want to know what happens if I am not immune? I know it was a few weeks ago but since lastnight I have developed a very sore throat and am now really worried. What would happen if I have it now and being due in 10 days?
> 
> Thanks if anyone can help xx

If you are not immune, but have no signs of antibodies in your blood you will be fine. 
I am not sure what will happen if you do have antibodies! 

with slapped cheek you are contagious 2 weeks before the symptoms appear rash etc, so the fact it was the 28 of december and you have had no signs at all, I say your chances of being ok are high!! 

Can you ring the midwife back to get some answers!


----------



## buttonnose82

I had my 2nd lot of bloods taken last week when I was at the hospital for my scan, they said it is meant to be 2 weeks after last test not 1 month like my GP said! so they have been done and just waiting on results but feel alot less stressed out about it now :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

buttonnose82 said:


> I had my 2nd lot of bloods taken last week when I was at the hospital for my scan, they said it is meant to be 2 weeks after last test not 1 month like my GP said! so they have been done and just waiting on results but feel alot less stressed out about it now :)

I knew 1 month was to long :flower: good luck when do you get the results


----------



## ShirlWirl

I got my results back today and all that the receptionist could tell me was they were 'normal' - I'm guessing this is good?? I assume this means I haven't got parvo but they couldn't tell me if I was immune or not..pahhh! Stooopid receptionist!! So I am pretty sure I escaped it as I never developed a rash and blood results are 'normal'... phew!! :) Thanks for all your support ladies :) xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

ShirlWirl said:


> I got my results back today and all that the receptionist could tell me was they were 'normal' - I'm guessing this is good?? I assume this means I haven't got parvo but they couldn't tell me if I was immune or not..pahhh! Stooopid receptionist!! So I am pretty sure I escaped it as I never developed a rash and blood results are 'normal'... phew!! :) Thanks for all your support ladies :) xxx

My nurse did not understand my results, she had to speak with the doctor and ring me back. I would not be happy on till I knew for sure I was immune if no antibodies were found you need another blood test in two weeks to be sure, what is their definition of normal? 

So ring your doctor for the exact results, 
Results normally would be: 
A, positive but no new antibodies = immune to slapped cheek
B, no antibodies found = never contacted slapped cheek, repeat blood test in 2 weeks 
c, positive new antibodies found = need to put a plan in place to make sure baby ok


----------



## ShirlWirl

Oh ok - thankyou, I'll phone docs and see what they say. Should I have had a rash by now if I got it? My son's rash was 2 weeks ago xxx


----------



## Kaybee

Just to let you know that I had another scan today and baby still doing well in there. Will let you know how I get on next week.

Hope you ladies are all well :flower:


----------



## Taylah

Kaybee said:


> Just to let you know that I had another scan today and baby still doing well in there. Will let you know how I get on next week.
> 
> Hope you ladies are all well :flower:

Great news xxx :hugs:


----------



## Kaybee

Pleased to report that my scan yesterday was good again. :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kaybee said:


> Pleased to report that my scan yesterday was good again. :thumbup:

Brilliant :happydance: how many more will they do!! not long to go :)


----------



## Kaybee

Thanks. Will get them up until he is born as the practice here is to scan for 10-12 weeks. I'm having an ELCS on Mon 25 Mar so think the Fri 22 will be my last one :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kaybee said:


> Thanks. Will get them up until he is born as the practice here is to scan for 10-12 weeks. I'm having an ELCS on Mon 25 Mar so think the Fri 22 will be my last one :happydance:

great FX they stay looking good now :flower:


----------



## Willow01

Hi girls, as others have said i'm glad I found this thread it has been really reassuring. I was exposed to slapcheek as a teacher, bloods were done and unfortunately I have no immunity. My doc signed me off until i'm past 20 weeks (2 wks time -18wks at the mo) but i'm now starting to worry about going back to work. The last case of slapcheek was confirmed 2weeks ago and I'm crapping myself worrying that i'm walking into a situation where i could be exposing myself and the baby to the virus. I read that once past the 20 wk stage the risk of miscarriage drops but i am so worried. My midwife says i can't think about the risk constantly for the rest of the pregnancy but thats easier said thandone, any advice or thoughts on what best to do? Thanks


----------



## Kaybee

Willow i am not sure what to suggest. Is there other teachers that have been through the same situation that you could chat with? Although your MW is probably right saying not to worry the whole time she sounds a bit insensitive because of course you are going to worry. When i got my blood results saying i had recently had the virus my doctor told me that they were not going to do anything as i was past 20 weeks but i got a phone call from a doctor at the hospital the same day and she said i had to come in for an emergency scan on the monday, this was friday, and then was told i would get weekly scans for 10-12 weeks. Have you been for a scan? :hugs:

I was just popping in to let you's know that my scan went well again yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## geordiemammy

Hi I had slapped cheek with my youngest son my midwife told me not to worry as I probably had it years ago and didn't notice as it turns out my results came back with a recent infection I didn't have the usual symptoms though my face was never red I got a little rash like a viral rash or slight prickly heat on my arm and that was it and I had it before the kids came out in the rash I was 16 weeks pregnant they terrified me with the worst outcomes which were a possible full blood transfusion to the baby heart failure and I can't remember the last one they scanned me every week after that I had already nearly lost him once so I was a wreck every week I expected something to have went wrong at 25 weeks I bled and was given steroids cause they thought he would make an appearance but he never I continued with weekly scans and was told I would be induced on my due date but he had other plans and came a week early but he is here healthy and full of mischieve! The stress of it all ruined my pregnancy so don't let it ruin any of yours I think they give you worst case scenarios but don't think of the stress that puts you under so to all who are in this situation try and push it to the back of your mind enjoy your pregnancies and enjoy seeing your baby more regularly as you normally only get to see them at 12wks and 20wks and congratulations to everyone who has had their babies :)


----------



## embo216

Just wanted to say my miracle baby who we very nearly lost to parvo has arrived safe and sound :cloud9: 

Meet Connor who thanks to a amazing team at Kings and recovering so well when he had his blood transfusion at 21 weeks :happydance: Just waiting on a MRI date through for him and seeing if he meets all his milestones :)
 



Attached Files:







connornewborn.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kaybee

Aww congrats embo. Connor is gorgeous :cloud9::cloud9: You must be so relieved to have him in your arms now. Thanks for the update.


----------



## embo216

Very very happy- I look at him and think 'wow'. He has bright blonde hair- I said it must have been the shock of the needle all those months ago :lol:


----------



## geordiemammy

embo216 said:


> Just wanted to say my miracle baby who we very nearly lost to parvo has arrived safe and sound :cloud9:
> 
> Meet Connor who thanks to a amazing team at Kings and recovering so well when he had his blood transfusion at 21 weeks :happydance: Just waiting on a MRI date through for him and seeing if he meets all his milestones :)

Congratulations he is gorgeous :) x


----------



## CelticNiamh

embo216 said:


> Just wanted to say my miracle baby who we very nearly lost to parvo has arrived safe and sound :cloud9:
> 
> Meet Connor who thanks to a amazing team at Kings and recovering so well when he had his blood transfusion at 21 weeks :happydance: Just waiting on a MRI date through for him and seeing if he meets all his milestones :)

Huge congrats he is georgeous :flower:


----------



## EstelSeren

This reminds me that I need to inform my midwife that I was exposed to slapped cheek when I was about 6 weeks when I see her Monday! Told my GP when I informed her of my pregnancy to get a referral to antenatal but she just brushed it off! So I didn't get any precautionary bloods done or anything! That said she neglected to send the referral properly so I had to self refer at 11+5 in the end! I haven't had any symptoms but I'll be really angry if complications that could be a result of slapped cheek show up on my scan on Monday!
Beca :wave:


----------



## geordiemammy

EstelSeren said:


> This reminds me that I need to inform my midwife that I was exposed to slapped cheek when I was about 6 weeks when I see her Monday! Told my GP when I informed her of my pregnancy to get a referral to antenatal but she just brushed it off! So I didn't get any precautionary bloods done or anything! That said she neglected to send the referral properly so I had to self refer at 11+5 in the end! I haven't had any symptoms but I'll be really angry if complications that could be a result of slapped cheek show up on my scan on Monday!
> Beca :wave:

That's disgraceful that they didn't refer you!! Your doctors should of done a blood test to see if you had a recent infection all I had was a rash on my arm that was gone the next day so had my children not have had all symptoms I wouldn't of thought anything of it my midwife told me not to worry I would of had it as a child she was straight on the ball though once the test showed a recent infection of it sometimes I don't think they realise they have lives in their hands


----------



## Taylah

embo216 said:


> Just wanted to say my miracle baby who we very nearly lost to parvo has arrived safe and sound :cloud9:
> 
> Meet Connor who thanks to a amazing team at Kings and recovering so well when he had his blood transfusion at 21 weeks :happydance: Just waiting on a MRI date through for him and seeing if he meets all his milestones :)

Congrats embo , he is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Kaybee

Hi, sorry I think I forgot to update last week :dohh: My scans are still showing fine although they are starting to find it difficult to get the reading as baby's head is getting lower. Only another 2 to go and then I get my ELCS on 25th :thumbup:


----------



## pilsy

Hi,
I'm new to the site today, my name is beki and i am 12+1 weeks pregnant.

My youngest, my litle girl who is 6 came down with slapped cheek on the 27th feb, i then went to see the dr as had heard it could be potentially not good for the baby if i wasn't immune. So i had a test done on the 28th feb.
On the 29th feb i also had my 11 yr old boy off school with it too! i couldn't beleive it :nope:

On the evening of the 6th march (a week after my daughter developed it) i started feeling headachy, sick and dizzy.
The following day my throat and head were terrible and i felt generally fluey and tbh hadn't given slapped cheek a 2nd thought as there are so many things going round at the mo.
On the friday night (8 days aftr test) i was surprised to have a call from the hospital to tell me my blood results showed i am not immune and am carrying the virus :-(
They asked me to go in the next day to see a dr....i had repeat bloods done and ws ummmed and arrrred at as to if i needed admitting-i told them i was ok and would call if i felt worse.
I was told to wait for monday for a call from a dr who would be my speacialist and go from there.

So yesterday was monday and i heard nothing from the hospital, but i became more unwell with aches and joint pain.
Today i am worried as to how unwell i feel and am concerned for my baby :-(

I called the hospital and have now spoken to the specialist, who was in theatre all day yesterday.

I have my 12 week scan booked for this friday and a follow up with the specialist on tuesday next week and then i think i am to be scanned every 2 weeks for at least the next 12 weeks.

I'm very worried about my baby and it's really not been a easy ride so far-at 8+3 i was rushed to hospital with heavy bleeding and servere pain, somehow the tough cookie hung on in there!

It's nice to not feel alone with this, i hope i can talk with you lovely ladies to keep each others spirits up.

xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

pilsy :hugs: keep us posted on how your doing, I hope you feel better very quickly and baby is doing great, I think it scans every week for 8 weeks :hugs:

Try to remember even when you do have it its still a very low chance of baby geeting it. there is loads of good information on this thread if you get a chance to read over, one of the girls baby did get it and needed treatment but was born recently and is a beautiful healthy baby :flower:

so sorry you have to go through this :hugs:


----------



## Kaybee

:hugs: pilsy. I hope you start to feel better soon and that the scan goes well Friday. As CN says it is a low chance of baby being affected by the virus. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## embo216

:hugs: I'm the lady who's baby had parvo and it's amazing what they can do IF your baby does contract it :hugs: I'm afraid I don't know the protocol about the screening as we didn't find out our baby had it till 21 weeks, looking back at the rash my son got I would say our baby got it around 13/14 weeks so we didn't know for all those weeks :(


----------



## Kaybee

Hi, hope everyone and your babies are doing well. :flower:

I had my last scan yesterday and he is still doing fine in there :happydance: Got an ELCS booked on Monday so can't wait to meet him.

Will try update once he is here.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kaybee said:


> Hi, hope everyone and your babies are doing well. :flower:
> 
> I had my last scan yesterday and he is still doing fine in there :happydance: Got an ELCS booked on Monday so can't wait to meet him.
> 
> Will try update once he is here.

Good luck for Monday :flower: update us when you can and I am deligted all is still ok


----------



## Kaybee

Little update from me. Baby Dylan was born by ELCS on monday and weighs 7lb 11oz and he is perfect. 

Hope you and your babies are all well.

Here is a wee pic:
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-28 18.44.37.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kaybee said:


> Little update from me. Baby Dylan was born by ELCS on monday and weighs 7lb 11oz and he is perfect.
> 
> Hope you and your babies are all well.
> 
> Here is a wee pic:

He is beautiful :hugs: well done hope you are doing well now :flower:


----------



## geordiemammy

Aww so cute congrats x


----------



## tinkerbell86

Sorry to jump in.....im concerned about slapped cheek!
i work with children and we have confirmed cases...im 17weeks pregnant and midwife has told me To stay away from work until bloods back.
what happens if im not immune, what happens then? How much TIME off work etc and what happens next.........xxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

tinkerbell86 said:


> Sorry to jump in.....im concerned about slapped cheek!
> i work with children and we have confirmed cases...im 17weeks pregnant and midwife has told me To stay away from work until bloods back.
> what happens if im not immune, what happens then? How much TIME off work etc and what happens next.........xxxx

I am not sure, you might need more time off till it gone from the school see what happens, when will you get your bloods back!! 

there seems to be a huge outbreak at the mo!!!


----------



## tinkerbell86

Up to 10days......the head thinks my doc is over reacting keepin me off!


----------



## geordiemammy

Most definitely not an over reaction I had slapped cheek while pregnant with ds4 and my midwife was like you will have had it already so don't worry about the kids having it I was right to worry as I had caught it bloods came back with recent infection the thing is once the rash comes out they are no long contagious but for 3 weeks before hand it is so midwife is right to tell you to stay away from work its only dangerous if you contract it in the first 20 weeks I didn't have signs like the kids I only had a little rash on my arm for 12 hours which I thought nothing of until they kids came out in a bright red rash all over their faces xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Hi I contracted slapped cheek 4 years ago while pregnant with ds4 he is here and fine but my friend has just told me her son has it and I have been around him what are the chances of getting it twice???? Is it possible or am I panicking for nothing xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

geordiemammy said:


> Hi I contracted slapped cheek 4 years ago while pregnant with ds4 he is here and fine but my friend has just told me her son has it and I have been around him what are the chances of getting it twice???? Is it possible or am I panicking for nothing xx

As far as I know once you have had it once your immune for life :flower: kinda like chicken pox


----------



## geordiemammy

I hope so this pregnancy is complicated enough without adding that on top again it's all so worrying x


----------



## CelticNiamh

geordiemammy said:


> I hope so this pregnancy is complicated enough without adding that on top again it's all so worrying x

all my kids had it at the start of my pregnancy, when I got my blood test to check to see if I had new or old antibodies I had old ones so must of had it as a child but I do not remember :flower: I never got it when all my kids did and the hubby


----------



## geordiemammy

Thanks :) xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...arvo-virus-complications-20.html#post27203873

Here is a thread on slapped cheek loads of info, will they keep a close eye on baby to be extra sure, normally they do weekly scans to keep an eye on baby


----------



## bumpnotyet

Hi lovely ladies :) 

Just popped back on to see how everyone is doing, I do think of you all! If I can help anyone who is worried or needing advice on parvovirus I would love to try to help, please pm me anytime as I've just given up work so will be online more now. I've just been diagnosed with endometreosis so still waiting and praying for our rainbow baby after sadly losing our beautiful Bumpy to parvovirus :( hopefully our rainbow will come along soon, I so desperately want to be a mummy xx

Tinkerbell, please if you can take your doctors or midwives advice and stay home from work if you can until you know if you're immune, and if you're not immune please try not go return until after 20 weeks at least if possible xx the chances of you contracting parvovirus or passing it to your bubba are slim, but losing my baby was the most painful thing that's ever happened to me and if I can just advise you to put youself and baby first and take no chances xxxxxxx


----------



## embo216

bumpnotyet said:


> Hi lovely ladies :)
> 
> Just popped back on to see how everyone is doing, I do think of you all! If I can help anyone who is worried or needing advice on parvovirus I would love to try to help, please pm me anytime as I've just given up work so will be online more now. I've just been diagnosed with endometreosis so still waiting and praying for our rainbow baby after sadly losing our beautiful Bumpy to parvovirus :( hopefully our rainbow will come along soon, I so desperately want to be a mummy xx
> 
> Tinkerbell, please if you can take your doctors or midwives advice and stay home from work if you can until you know if you're immune, and if you're not immune please try not go return until after 20 weeks at least if possible xx the chances of you contracting parvovirus or passing it to your bubba are slim, but losing my baby was the most painful thing that's ever happened to me and if I can just advise you to put youself and baby first and take no chances xxxxxxx

I was just thinking about you the other day hun :hugs: I'm so sorry you haven't got your rainbow baby, your such a lovely caring lady and you will make an amazing Mummy xxx


----------



## bumpnotyet

embo216 said:


> bumpnotyet said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovely ladies :)
> 
> Just popped back on to see how everyone is doing, I do think of you all! If I can help anyone who is worried or needing advice on parvovirus I would love to try to help, please pm me anytime as I've just given up work so will be online more now. I've just been diagnosed with endometreosis so still waiting and praying for our rainbow baby after sadly losing our beautiful Bumpy to parvovirus :( hopefully our rainbow will come along soon, I so desperately want to be a mummy xx
> 
> Tinkerbell, please if you can take your doctors or midwives advice and stay home from work if you can until you know if you're immune, and if you're not immune please try not go return until after 20 weeks at least if possible xx the chances of you contracting parvovirus or passing it to your bubba are slim, but losing my baby was the most painful thing that's ever happened to me and if I can just advise you to put youself and baby first and take no chances xxxxxxx
> 
> I was just thinking about you the other day hun :hugs: I'm so sorry you haven't got your rainbow baby, your such a lovely caring lady and you will make an amazing Mummy xxxClick to expand...

Aw thank you so much Em, that really means so much to me! :hugs: Hope you and your lovely family are so well hun, I'm absolutely over the moon to hear of the safe delivery of your little one! So happy xx Thanks so much my lovely that really is so kind of you, I really hope it wont be too long til I'll be able to have some positive news to share with you! Loads of love and big hugs xxx


----------

